# [Video] How I solve the Master Magic



## Ernie Pulchny (May 18, 2011)

[youtubehd]OCVqZfrIWb0[/youtubehd]

Although there are alot of Master Magic tutorials already, this is the way I solve the Master Magic using the fastest method for it to get the WR single.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

I've never used a mastermagic...The normal magics broke on me too quickly. I still need to fix 2 magics.


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2011)

Should've made it sing-along-able.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 18, 2011)

I like the deep breathing.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 18, 2011)

Is it always the same solve? I don't have a magics XD


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 18, 2011)

Its awesome how a WR holder is showing us how he solves his winning event


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2011)

Could you post a slowed-down version of that solve at the end? I think it would be really valuable to show what fingertricks are used on a full speed solve, since you seem to be doing them a little differently in the slow one at the start.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2011)

It looks like it's exactly the same way I solve it, including all the optimizations. Well, except for the fact that you're almost exactly twice as fast as me.  (My best singles are around 3.3.)

So I guess the main thing I learned is: I'm just slow.

But I did learn something - I really like the way you restore it.


----------

